# aggressive BABY severum



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have an angelfish (body size approximately 2 inches) who was the QUEEN of the tank. I recently bought a baby gold severum whom the angelfish bullied for a couple of days..... but then the tables turned!!  Now, the baby severum (who is less than 2 inches!!!) chases the angel constantly, and there's a rip in her caudal fin 

Sooo....the baby severum is so tiny...I'm surprised, because the angel already lives with a 4-inch severum who NEVER chases her!!

I'm attached to all of these fish, but I don't know what to do :-( If i swapped the baby sev for another baby sev, do you think the new one will be just as bad?? The only experience I've had with severums is my 4-inch red who is a SWEETHEART.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Each fish has it's own personality, you'd have to try it and see.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Sound like an over agressive one. How big is the tank? Are there places for territory to be claimed?


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a very temporary tank....30 gallons, but they'll be moving to a 90 gallon in a couple of months (haven't bought it yet...just got this tank last month). it has LOTS of hiding places and visual barriers.

In addition to the 2 baby severums and angel, the tank has 2 kribensis and 2 small catfish. everyone else gets along. The baby severum also chases the kribs when they get in the way (which is not too often).


----------



## mr.fuji (Aug 30, 2007)

From the severums I have kept,I'd say their temperaments ranged from extremely peaceful to very *mean*.So I agree with sinister,each fish has it's own personality.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would return the troublemaker and get a different sevrum after you have the 90 running.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

So sad :-( But yeah, I guess I have to. If i'm really stubborn...I'll probably come home with another severum. We'll see. but i'm really heartbroken. that little sev was SO CUTE! If i can figure out how to post a pic, I certainly will.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe give them a chance for a while, and some plactic plants to hide in.

Sometimes their personality changes too, if you get them young like that. Of my four 6" severums, the most dominant one when they were at 2.5" has become the most submissive over time. He has a couple small scars from banging into things, and that may have made him more cautious now.

At first the smallest of the four was always hiding and being chased away. I started feeding him extra 1mm pellets. I tossed the pellets slowly one by one in the same spot when he would be first to see it and the others would not catch on. Soon he would go to that spot and wait for his pellets so it was easy to get more food to him. He has bulked up good and has come out of his shell now. He is always first on 3mm pellets out of my fingers, and no one is the boss of him anymore.


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

with my past experience of having sevs i'd say that most sevs will bully an angle and usually always rule the tank


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ape-Fish said:


> Maybe give them a chance for a while, and some plactic plants to hide in.
> 
> Sometimes their personality changes too, if you get them young like that. Of my four 6" severums, the most dominant one when they were at 2.5" has become the most submissive over time. He has a couple small scars from banging into things, and that may have made him more cautious now.
> 
> At first the smallest of the four was always hiding and being chased away. I started feeding him extra 1mm pellets. I tossed the pellets slowly one by one in the same spot when he would be first to see it and the others would not catch on. Soon he would go to that spot and wait for his pellets so it was easy to get more food to him. He has bulked up good and has come out of his shell now. He is always first on 3mm pellets out of my fingers, and no one is the boss of him anymore.


 :lol: That's a cute story

I think i'll keep her/him unless things get worse... I really hope they work things out. I just don't want a finless angel! Poor thing!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh..one more thing!! How long did it take your severums to get from 2.5" to 6"??


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

It has taken about 16 months. They seem to be slowing down a bit now.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

another option would be to keep the angel in the 30 (i know its small) and move just the severums to the 90. i have found with my severum that he likes certain fish and hates others. no rhyme or reason, just like people i guess. sometimes you just dont like someone. besides that, angels are a little more laid back and severums just may be too rough. if hes ok with his sev tankmates this could be an option... that is if you really are attached to him.

best of luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Every time my girlfriend and I tried to put angels with severums, the angels always got killed. I think it is just one of those mixes that doesn't usually work. Sometimes we got lucky and an angelfish would live for a month or 2, but the end was always the same. I would consider myself lucky if I had one that didn't attack them, trying to get 2 that aren't like that might just be pushing it.


----------

